# Def Tech 7006 drama



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I have commited to reusing the speakers in my current mains to build new ones. I am borrowing the design from B&W CT700 Series. Here is my initial drawing of the boxes to be made. Anyone see anything in the layout that might cause me trouble? All the internal volumes will remin within 3 cu inches of the originals

ignore the sq in typo at the bottom. Ment to put cu in.

The next question would be would I gain anything from using the extra tweeter that I have laying around.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If I understand your question, you are removing the drivers from a pair of Def Techs and putting them in an enclosure to copy B&W CT700? Have you checked the T/S parameters to make sure that the drivers will work properly in a different enclosure? 

I think that you might find better answers than I can provide in the DIY speaker forum. I'll copy your post there. Sorry I can't offer more help!


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

I have not checked tha parameters. The internal volume is almost identical to the def tech enclosure. The volume is the same for both the mids. The sub is 3 cu inches less then the original. However I am not putting the amp in the sub portion like it is in the deftech enclosure. By my math this should be almost exact. My concerns lie in the driver placement. And the top radiator. It was loaded to be mounted on the side. But in order to keep vibration down I didnt want to over load the other side. I have already tweeked the design to keep the tweeter off center from the mid ranges.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If the enclosure volumes match, you _should_ be good, but I will have to defer to others who are more knowledgeable about DIY. I moved the post here as I think that you'll get more useful input than I can offer. Sorry I can't help more. :scratchhead:


----------

